# suche ähnliche Filme wie Tucker&Dale vs. Evil



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Mai 2011)

*suche ähnliche Filme wie Tucker&Dale vs. Evil*

Moin Leute ich hab letztens Tucker and Dale vs. Evil gesehen und ich muss sagen ich bin gestorben vor Lachen.

Kennt ihr weitere Filme die so sind wie der?

Also quasi ne Horrorfilmverarsche


mfg MoD 407


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche ähnliche Filme wie Tucker&Dale vs. Evil*

Ich weiß net was Tucker and Dale vs. Evil sind aber du könntest mal nach Scary Movie gucken. Das ist eine Filmreihe von ca 4 Filmen die Horrorfilmverarschungen sind ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche ähnliche Filme wie Tucker&Dale vs. Evil*

die filme hab ich natürlich auch alle geschaut, sind auch geil


----------



## Memphys (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: suche ähnliche Filme wie Tucker&Dale vs. Evil*

Ich schließe mich mal an, der Film fetzt einfach nur, auch wenn es absolut hirnlos ist


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: suche ähnliche Filme wie Tucker&Dale vs. Evil*

Braindead, ist aber schon etwas älter aber Kult!


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: suche ähnliche Filme wie Tucker&Dale vs. Evil*

Tucker und Dale sind der Hammer!
Was auch zum lachen ist, Shaun of the Dead und Zombieland.


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: suche ähnliche Filme wie Tucker&Dale vs. Evil*

zombieland wirste ja sicherlich schon kennen,
aber dann wird dir mit sicherheit noch Doghouse gefallen


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: suche ähnliche Filme wie Tucker&Dale vs. Evil*

Mir ist grad noch Die Killerhand eingefallen.
Was auch geil ist, Lesbian Vampire Killers.
Severance darf da auch nicht fehlen.
Grad auf Amazon gefunden: http://www.amazon.de/Suck-Bis-zum-E...ef=sr_1_9?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1317750830&sr=1-9 
Und noch mehr^^ http://www.amazon.de/Club-Mad-Bill-...=sr_1_16?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1317750984&sr=1-16, http://www.amazon.de/Wasting-Away-Z...=sr_1_24?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1317751093&sr=1-24


----------

